
A trivia game with Data Science concepts and history - santiviquez
https://gumroad.com/l/datasciencetrivia
======
santiviquez
Hi! I am the creator of the game, I'm happy to answer any questions.

The purpose of the game is to learn theoretical concepts by playing trivia
nights with your data scientists friends.

Some of the questions were created and submitted by experienced data scientist
such as:

Jesse Mostipak (@kierisi): Community Advocate at Kaggle.

Goku Mohandas (@GokuMohandas): Founder of madewithml.com. AI research at Apple
and Author at OReilly Media.

Rachael Tatman (@rctatman): Developer Advocate at Rasa. Kaggle Grandmaster and
former Developer Advocate at Kaggle.

Alexey Grigorev (@Al_Grigor): Lead Data Scientist at OLX Group and author of
Machine Learning Bookcamp.

